# Lumintop TD-15X (XM-L) High Output Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Feb 4, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

_*UPDATE OCTOBER 19, 2011:* Lumintop has sent me revised versions of the TD15X to test, along with dedicated multiple-cell battery tubes. You can read about them in my new review here._











*Specifications:*

LED: CREE XM-L T6 LED
Max Output / Runtime: 720 lumens / 1 hour
Middle output / Runtime: 200 lumens / 4 hours
Low output / Runtime: 20 lumens / 35 hours
Length: 5.83 inches (148mm), Bezel Diameter 1.50 inches (38mm), Body Diameter 1 inches (25.4mm)
Weight: 5.3 ounces (150g)
Light Mode: Low-Middle-High-Strobe
Waterproof IPX-8
Battery Type: 2x CR123A batteries, 1x Li-ion 18650 or 1x 17670 battery
Battery Type with 1 x Extension Tube: 3x CR123A batteries 
Battery Type with 2 x Extension Tube: 4x CR123A , 2x Li-ion 18650 or 2x 17670 batteries
Precision reflector creates smooth, optimized beam
Coated tempered window resists impact, 99% Transmission of light, protect the reflector and LED
Four output mode by loosen and tighten the bezel to switch - lowest for longest runtime, highest for maximum light, and strobe for tactical
High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard-anodized for extreme durability
Tactical tailcap switch - press for momentary-on, click for constant-on
High ductility steel clip provides multiple carry options
Anti-reverse protection circuit
Weatherproof O-Ring sealed that keep moisture, dust and dirt outside of your flashlight
Wear resistant square thread
Stainless steel crenelated Strike Bezel and scalloped tailcap provide further defensive options.
Intelligent memory circuitry memorizes last mode when activating the light.
Combat Ring with anti-rolling design for secure hold in all conditions
Included accessories: holster, lanyard, body clip, two spare o-rings, and a rubber switch boot.
Estimated MSRP ~$99
Following on the heels of Lumintop’s popular XP-G thrower (the recently reviewed TD-15), here is a revised model featuring the new Cree high-output XM-L emitter (TD-15X). Let’s see how it compares, shall we? …  














On the surface, the TD-15X looks much the same – in fact, they don’t seem to have updated the packaging yet (i.e. it still shows the TD-15’s specs)! As before, packaging is fairly typical, with the light, good quality wrist lanyard, decent quality holster, spare o-rings and boot cap, replacement cover for the attached pocket clip. There was no manual with my TD-15X. 

Here’s how the TD-15/TD-15X compare to other lights, with or without the battery extender (shown below with 0, 1 or 2 extenders in place).








From left to right: Redilast 18650, Lumintop TD-15, TD-15X, ArmyTek Predator, 4Sevens Maelstrom G5, Ray Tactical X60, Xtar D01









From left to right: Redilast 18650, Lumintop TD-15, TD-15X (1 extender), Olight M31, JetBeam M1X, Fenix TK45, Eagletac M3C4





From left to right: Redilast 18650, Lumintop TD-15, TD-15X (2 extenders), Olight M31 (with extender), Thrunite Catapult V2, JetBeam M1X (with extender), Fenix TK45.

*TD-15X* (no extender): Weight 150.3g (no batteries), Length 147.3mm x Width 37.8mm (bezel)
*TD-15* (no extender): Weight: 139.2g (no batteries), Length 148.7mm x Width 37.8mm (bezel)
Each extender adds 15.2g weight and 34.4mm length

The TD-15X is consistent with the TD-15 in overall build, but is a lot smaller and lighter than other high-output XM-L lights.





















The build looks much the same, except for the extra “X” label after the model number. O-rings have changed from orange to black. And the screw threads in the head have been altered on the TD-15X – there is no longer any “wiggle” when loosened.

Build quality remains very high, as before. Screw threads are square-cut, and anodized at the tailcap for lock-out.

Anodizing is again perfect on my sample, no chips in a gloss black (HA = type III). Knurling is acceptable, if a bit smooth, and the light has a lot of features that help with grip. Lettering is sharp and clear, in bright white against the shiny black finish. 

Light can tailstand. Note the removable scalloped stainless steel tailcap and bezel rings.

Flat-top 18650s worked on my sample. 

Clip is similar to Olight lights, and is removable with an included cover to hide the attachment area.













TD-15 (XP-G R5) on the left, TD-15X (XM-L) on the right.

The TD-15 featured Cree XP-G R5, and the new TD-15X has the high-output Cree XM-L emitter. FYI, the reflector seems to be same on both versions - basically smooth, with a very light "feathering" effect, as shown above. As the XM-L has a much larger die, it is clear that this light will not throw as well as the smaller XP-G. However, the XM-L can output a lot more light overall, so will that be enough to compensate? Let us see … 

All lights are on Hi on AW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

































*Note that I accidentally left my TD-15 on Hi, not Turbo for these shots.  * Turbo would be slightly brighter - scroll down to the runtimes for an output comparison.

I've recently updated my 100-Yard Outdoor Beamshot Round-up, including the latest XM-L lights. Check out that round-up thread for more details on the testing method, plus higher quality JPEG images of all lights. For now, here is an animated GIF of relevant Lumintop and XM-L comparisons:






Unfortunately, the snow cover leads to a lot reflections (both of the ambient background city lights and moonlight, as well as from the individual light spillbeams). But hopefully this helps provide a general idea of the difference in output and throw of the TD-15 and TD-15X. 

Simply put, the TD-15X has much higher overall output - especially on 2x Li-ion sources, where it is about twice as bright. But it still doesn’t throw quite as far as the original TD-15 (although it is close).






In comparison to other high-output XM-L based lights, the TD15-X (on 2x Li-ion) has similar overall max output, but less throw than typical. This is likely due to smaller head.

Scroll down to my summary table and runtime graphs for more comparisons.

*User Interface*

The UI of the TD-15X is similar to the TD-15, but slightly simplified.

As before, turn the light on by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for locked on),

Basic operation on both lights is controlled by loosen-tighten twisting of the head (i.e. similar to the Olight M20 and related lights). On the TD-15, this gave you Lo > Med > Hi, in repeating sequence. On the TD-15X, the sequence is Lo > Med > Hi > Strobe, in repeating sequence.

On the TD-15, there was a "Tactical mode" that you accessed by doing a loosen-tighten twist twice in under 0.5 secs. This mode had two states - Turbo > Strobe - accessed in repeating sequence. The TD-15’s Turbo mode was slightly brighter than Hi originally, but quickly dropped down the regulated Hi level. 

The TD-15X dispenses with this dual setup, and simply has the 4 output modes available in sequence. The advantage is that you no longer need to do the special switching back and forth between Turbo/Strobe and the rest of the modes. The disadvantage is that Strobe is now on the main sequence. :sigh:

As before, the light has a memory mode, and retains the last setting used.

*PWM and Strobe*

As with the TD-15, the TD-15X has no evidence of PWM on any mode, leading me to believe it is current-controlled. :twothumbs






Strobe is 9.6 Hz.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*






And from my TD-15 review to compare:






These results confirm that the TD-15X is at least twice as bright overall (on 2x Li-ion), but still doesn't throw quite as far as the TD-15 (although it is close).

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

How does the TD-15X compare to the original TD-15?











First off, note that you do not get max possible output on 1x18650 (as expected - that's a lot to ask from a single 3.7V Li-ion source). 

On 2x or 3X battery sources (e.g. 2x18650, 3xCR123A/RCR, etc), the TD-15X can produce about twice the max output of the TD-15. Basically, you can think of the TD-15X's Hi mode as having twice the output, but only half the runtime as the TD-15 on Turbo (on the same batteries).

In contrast, the TD-15X's Med mode is almost as bright as the TD-15 on Turbo, but with up to three times the runtime. oo: There's the efficiency advantage of running a high-output emitter at lower drive currents.

Here's how the TD-15X compares to other high-output SST-50/XM-L lights:








































As you can see, the TD-15X is nicely consistent with this class of high-output lights. In some cases (especially on Med), it seems to outperform. 

*Potential Issues*

The output and current drive level is very high 2x or 3x battery sources, so 2xCR123A/RCR should not be used (due to excessive discharge rates). 2xIMR RCR would be acceptable, but I don't recommend using unprotected cells in this light (i.e. no low-voltage cut-off feature). 

Given the relatively small build of the TD-15X compared to other lights driven at these levels, I am concerned about the longevity of the emitter and circuit if run on Hi for extended periods (i.e. lower mass and presumed lower heatsinking ability). 

Strobe mode is now on the main sequence of the TD-15X (i.e. no longer "hidden").

*Preliminary Observations*

The TD-15X delivers the same relative performance as the "big gun" high-output XM-L lights. oo: But it does so in the much smaller body of the TD-15 (which is itself a top-performing XP-G thrower). 

This is an interesting crossing of classes. Although I'm all in favor of reusing successful designs, this one comes with a big caveat - do not run it on Hi with 2xCR123A or 2xRCR (except maybe IMR cells).  It would not be safe for the cells, due to the high discharge rate. I recommend you stick with 1x18650, or use one battery extender for 3xCR123A/3xRCR/2x18650 (or 2 extenders and 2x18650). 

However you choose to run the light, I also recommend you limit your use of Hi to short periods of time only, due to the lower mass (and presumed lower heatsinking) of this light compared to other dedicated high output lights.

That being said, runtime performance is excellent, on all battery sources and at all levels tested. The Med mode is particularly impressive - you can certainly see the benefits of taking a high-output emitter and running it at lower drive currents. :thumbsup:

I suspect we will start seeing a lot of XM-L-based lights in this 1x18650 form factor (and smaller), due to the improved efficiency at lower outputs. Max output will likely be lower on most multi-power lights in this size class, but I note that the TD-15X is not as heavily driven on 1x18650. But it still qualifies as the brightest 1x18650 light I've seen to date. oo: 

In terms of throw, it's interesting to see what happens when you take the much larger die of the XM-L and fit it to a smaller reflector designed for maximum throw with an XP-G. Throw is obviously going to be reduced, for the same relative output level. But even with the doubled max output possible in this case, peak center throw is still not quite up to TD-15's level (although it is close). :shrug:

Build-wise, I'm glad to see they've resolved the "wiggle" issue when the head is loosened. But I personally don't like seeing Strobe on the main sequence.

All in all, this is an interesting (and relatively inexpensive) high-output option for those who like the TD-15's form factor. But I would consider this an "enthusiast" light, as you need to pay careful attention to battery configurations on Hi. :wave:

_*UPDATE February 13, 2011:* It seems there are a couple of versions of this light being sold - some with and some without strobe (i.e. L > M > H > S, or L > M > H sequence). It also seems like some of the more recent versions are not as heavily-driven on 2x/3x battery sources as mine (but may be higher-driven on 1x). I am still awaiting word from Lumintop, so scroll down this thread for a discussion._
----

TD-15X provided by Lumintop for review.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *monanoke* on 02-04-2011 10:14 PM GMT
> 
> Excellent review, that I wish I had read before I bought and recently sold this very nice light. Just did not fit my needs but fortunately my Father-in-laws needs perfectly. Thanks again! :wave:
> 
> P.S. Am I reading that Max graph correctly in that the TD-15x ran longer with a single 18650, than with 2 x 18650? (1hr31min vs. 1hr7min)





> Written by *Glow_Worm* on 02-04-2011 11:08 PM GMT
> 
> Great review as always selfbuilt! I wonder if there are slightly different circuit versions of the TD-15X out there (as there are versions both w/ and w/o the strobe mode). On my sample, I don't see a significant difference in brightness between single and multi-cell configurations. I got mine about 2 weeks ago from Going Gear, and tested it with various combinations of cells with my light meter in a small half-bath in my house. While I'm a little disappointed that I don't get a big brightness increase with additional cells, it does make the decision of which configuration I will use a lot easier, as I greatly prefer the shorter size and less worry of the single cell version when there's not a huge difference in output. The multi-cell configs hold their brightness much better over an extended period, but at least the single cell declines fairly gracefully as the battery is depleted rather than shutting off abruptly when the protection circuit kicks in.
> 
> ...





> Written by *samm* on 02-04-2011 11:26 PM GMT
> 
> Your review is outstanding thank you, it answered all the questions I've been thinking about my new light. I bought the TD-15X about a month ago from Going Gear also and I really like it. I run it with the two extenders and two AW18650 /2900mAh so I guess I'm good to go. I was actually planning on picking up another two extenders and a AW 18650/2900 battery for it this week. It will be the light I keep in my trunk. From what I've read extreme cold takes its toll on the batteries in winter and in summer I should keep them a little less than fully charged, is that correct? Again your review is great and this forum is the best light forum.





> Written by *xtestifyx* on 02-05-2011 01:20 AM GMT
> 
> Very nice and detailed review
> 
> ...





> Written by *xed888* on 02-05-2011 05:40 AM GMT
> 
> Selfbuilt,
> 
> Many thanks for the review! Great work! the TD 15X is all I have read it to be!





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-05-2011 09:15 AM GMT
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the review everyone. :grouphug:
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-05-2011 09:31 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *SCEMan* on 02-05-2011 10:04 AM GMT
> 
> _"The disadvantage is that Strobe is now on the main sequence. :sigh:"_
> 
> ...





> Written by *dannstrait* on 02-05-2011 10:41 AM GMT
> 
> Fantastic review, Selfbuilt. We're so spoiled.
> 
> ...





> Written by *ThumperACC* on 02-05-2011 11:44 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *brightnorm* on 02-05-2011 06:12 PM GMT
> 
> Really terrific review that answers many questions and clarifies performance and options. So helpful! A+
> 
> Brightnorm





> Written by *xtestifyx* on 02-05-2011 08:34 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *wacbzz* on 02-05-2011 11:12 PM GMT
> 
> Great review Selfbuilt. This just further validates all that both ManChow and I have written about this light.
> 
> ...





> Written by *Glow_Worm* on 02-06-2011 03:24 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *xed888* on 02-06-2011 03:36 AM GMT
> 
> Glowworm,
> 
> Does your sample have the strobe function? this is just to determine whether yours and Selfbuilt's samples are indeed different.





> Written by *Glow_Worm* on 02-06-2011 10:38 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Neo9710* on 02-06-2011 12:11 PM GMT
> 
> THANK YOU SELFBUILT...Looks like Im gonna pick this baby up...Now from where...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-06-2011 12:35 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *xed888* on 02-06-2011 02:18 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-06-2011 04:37 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks for the review. It is very helpful and informative. How is the tint on the new TD15X? Is it similar to the Catapult XM-L V2 or warmer/cooler than it?





> Written by *Glow_Worm* on 02-06-2011 05:24 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-08-2011 07:41 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-08-2011 08:47 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *bigchelis* on 02-08-2011 09:22 AM GMT
> 
> I currently have this light at my place an I have to give LuminTop two thumbs up on the XM-L version. Nice beam and good output considering the low current at the LED.
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-08-2011 11:07 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *bigchelis* on 02-08-2011 11:33 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-08-2011 06:46 PM GMT
> 
> I was just wondering since 1x18650 is how I plan to run the light. I actually like that it isn't fully regulated on 1x18650 so that I will know when it is getting time to either switch the battery or go to a lower mode. It looks like 1x18650 is somewhere between 60-80% OTF of 2x18650.



_Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-09-2011 07:15 AM GMT_



bigchelis said:


> I guess I should, but I don't expect the OTF numbers to be as good.





Mr. Tone said:


> I was just wondering since 1x18650 is how I plan to run the light. I actually like that it isn't fully regulated on 1x18650 so that I will know when it is getting time to either switch the battery or go to a lower mode. It looks like 1x18650 is somewhere between 60-80% OTF of 2x18650.


I'm quite curious as your results as well, bigchelis. It will be interesting to see if yours performs like mine (i.e. a large difference between 1x and 2x), or like Glow_Worms's (i.e. little difference, but likely an intermediate output level compared to mine). I'm quite curious as your results as well, bigchelis. It will be interesting to see if yours performs like mine (i.e. a large difference between 1x and 2x), or like Glow_Worms's (i.e. little difference, but likely an intermediate output level compared to mine).



> Written by *xed888* on 02-09-2011 07:41 AM GMT
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...





> Written by *jhc37013* on 02-09-2011 09:31 PM GMT
> 
> I got my TD15X today and I'm surprised the quality of this light is so good considering the price. It is freakishly bright and the tint is good, I'm beginning to see a pattern of good tints with the XM-L light's I have bought this far no matter the manufacturer.
> 
> Thanks guys for the runtime graphs I think I will order a couple 18500's that seems to be the best size/output ratio according to the run times. I'd say to those members who have been on the fence with this light like I was go ahead and get it I don't see how you could be disappointed, I ordered from Tactical HID and thankfully mine did not come with any SOS or Strobe.





> Written by *easilyled* on 02-10-2011 09:49 AM GMT
> 
> Excellent review. Many thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...





> Written by *bigchelis* on 02-10-2011 12:46 PM GMT
> 
> Just as I figured, its less lumens with less voltage input. The total watts appear to be less.
> 
> ...


_Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-10-2011 02:19 PM GMT
_

Thanks bigchelis - sounds like yours works line mine then. Appreciate the detailed numbers. Thanks bigchelis - sounds like yours works line mine then. Appreciate the detailed numbers. :thumbsup:



easilyled said:


> Spotted one tiny error:-Should be 2X18500.


Fixed. Fixed.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *357mag1* on 02-10-2011 03:14 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *infinus* on 02-10-2011 03:23 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-10-2011 03:55 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-10-2011 05:10 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *jhc37013* on 02-10-2011 11:39 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

_Written by *selfbuilt* on 02-11-2011 08:28 AM GMT_



357mag1 said:


> Interesting. I just received mine and tailcap readings are 2042ma on one 18650 and 1010ma using two. If anything my sample looks slightly brighter using one 18650. Too bad you don't live nearby I would love to see how mine measures in your sphere.


I've just checked mine, and I get the following tailcap draws: I've just checked mine, and I get the following tailcap draws:

1x18650 on Hi: 1.76A

2x18650 on Hi: 1.31A

As you can see, my 1x18650 current draw and estimated output are very consistent with bigchelis' actual measurements. My sample seems to be driven a bit hard on 2x18650, and my output estimates similarly seem to be slightly higher than bigchellis' actually measured lumens.

It seems that there is some variability in the actual output levels on Hi, depending the battery source. I'm still waiting to see if Lumintop has any comment.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-11-2011 10:02 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-11-2011 10:06 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-11-2011 10:13 AM GMT
> 
> I wonder if Lumintop came out with an updated version that isn't quite as bright as the original on two cells but gives full regulation on one cell like 4Sevens did with the G5 Maelstrom?
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-11-2011 10:18 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Glow_Worm* on 02-11-2011 10:43 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-11-2011 12:16 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *FireHawk007* on 02-12-2011 10:21 PM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by on 02-13-2011 01:05 AM GMT
> 
> I have used mine on duty for a few days and I like the light thus far. It is very bright and the throw is decent for such a small reflector. I have also checked my readings at the tailcap and they are the same as many others reported here. I get about 1.7mA with a single 18650 and somewhere around 1.3mA using two of the 18650 cells.
> 
> ...





> Written by *HKJ* on 02-13-2011 03:54 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by on 02-13-2011 04:04 AM GMT
> 
> HKJ thank you for the information and I have no idea the correct way to write the value. I am pretty much out of the loop on the tech stuff however do enjoy learning. So the correct way to say what I was trying to say is my sample shows 1.3A with two 18650 and thus should be about 2.6A at the emitter?? (is this right)....and thanks again.





> Written by *HKJ* on 02-13-2011 04:24 AM GMT
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Bug again, it is a very rough guide, there are many factors involved: Actual battery voltage, voltage drop in meter, probe wires and connections, driver efficiency, actual led Vf.





> Written by *Mr. Tone* on 02-17-2011 08:34 PM GMT
> 
> I am extremely impressed with this light. I can't beleive how much light I am getting out of something this size and on 1x18650. By the way, my box reads 620 lumens for high. I measured 1.7 amps drawn at the tail with a fully charged Redilast 2900 18650. The only things I would change about this light would be a more agressive knurling and a nice, neutral white LED.





> Written by *easilyled* on 02-18-2011 03:01 AM GMT
> 
> I'm sure this has been mentioned somewhere but as I can't find it I thought I'd ask if extensions come with the kit or need to be bought separately?
> 
> It looks a lot of bang for the buck, but the fact that the regulation appears to vary (amongst the above reports) is slightly concerning to me.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 10, 2011)

sbflashlights has gotten TD15X OP reflectors in. I have managed to get both the bezel and the tailcap stainless ring off with strap wrenches and pliers, though also scratching my lens. I need the OP cuz my TD15X has a fat donut hole.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *jhc37013* on 02-18-2011 03:20 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-18-2011 05:40 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *easilyled* on 02-18-2011 10:13 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-18-2011 07:05 PM GMT
> 
> I received the TD-15X from Tactical Hid today. It does not have the strobe function as stated on their website. That is a definite positive for me.
> 
> ...





> Written by *easilyled* on 02-19-2011 04:20 AM GMT
> 
> Very interesting info 357mag1, thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now that you've done all the hard work, perhaps I should buy your brighter version from you?





> Written by *357mag1* on 02-19-2011 06:40 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

The main review post has been updated with the final review text.

The thread discussions have been _fully restored_ from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Please carry on!


----------



## samm (Mar 13, 2011)

I did get the extra extenders, since I'm keeping the light in my trunk and want the longest runtime in an emergency. Am I safe to run the light on 3x18650 AW/2900?? Being careful to run it on high for only short periods of time. And what is a safe period of time 5 min or 10 min or less, or just when it feels hot? As backup batteries for this light should I just get some more AW18650/2900's. Or should I buy just some IMR RCR which I'm not familiar with yet. And not use the CR123's or RCR123A, or 16430 Trustfires, is that correct or not. Sorry to ask what might seem and easy question and possibly answered above , I've read this thread at least 4x's, lol. I'm learning, but a lot of the above is still over my head at this point. Thanks everyone, especially selfbuilt. All your reviews are outstanding!


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 13, 2011)

3 RCR's will give you very low runtime. 3 AW's 2900's is fine, and I've run it for half an hour-just keep you hand on the head. 
Primaries are better backups-4.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2011)

samm said:


> I did get the extra extenders, since I'm keeping the light in my trunk and want the longest runtime in an emergency. Am I safe to run the light on 3x18650 AW/2900??


3x18650 should be fine - better runtime than 3xRCR. But I would limit usage on max output, given the heat produced and low mass of the light.

But for car storage as an emergency light, you are better sticking with primary CR123A, as srfreddy points out. They have much better heat (and especially cold) performance than Li-ion. Also, always make sure you store the light locked out for safety. :wave:


----------



## samm (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds good! I do keep it locked out (thanks to the info from this forum.) Now I'll switch it out to primaries. Thanks selfbuilt and srfreddy.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 22, 2011)

TD-15X Run Test on Low using 3xcr123 (Duracell)

In this test I checked every few hours to see if I could still access High and Medium. It was able to do this up to 32:30 hrs but could only access medium (and low) after that. Then I ran it on medium for about 10 minutes after which it would only run in low, at which point the doorbell rang and unfortunately I turned the light off and didn't get back to it for several hours. When I turned it on it seemed quite dim. I removed the batteries. 

So the TD-15X ran on 3xcr123 for more than 33 hours on Low, allowing access to high for many short periods (approx 5-10 seconds). The TD-15X's low is actually a "higher low" than many other lights. I didn't expect the light to do this well.

It would be an interesting but pretty inconvenient chore to do more of a "real life" test, alternating between high, medium and low for timed periods. I seem to recall an LEO on one of the review threads stating that he used it for quite a while on various levels.

Selfbuilt, was it you who mentioned that you wouldn't recommend running the 15x on four cr123's?

Brightnorm


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 22, 2011)

brightnorm said:


> Selfbuilt, was it you who mentioned that you wouldn't recommend running the 15x on four cr123's?


Hmmm, wasn't me. I haven't tested 4xCR123A, but it according to the specs it should be alright. :shrug: Assuming there was no change in output, you could extrapolate from the 3x runtimes to get a pretty good idea (i.e. add 33% more runtime for the effect of a fourth cell).


----------



## jerrysimons (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent data selfbuilt! Any update from Lumintop on the different outputs? 

How many extenders would you have to use for 3x18650s? Four?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 13, 2011)

jerrysimons said:


> How many extenders would you have to use for 3x18650s? Four?


Sounds about right, but accurately supporting varying 18650 cell length gets trickier the further out you go with extenders. Lumintop plans to release dedicated body tubes for multiple-18650 configurations. I will be providing an update soon, as I get a chance to test these.


----------

